# DNS: Sieben Schlüsselbewahrer für die Rootzone



## Newsfeed (11 November 2009)

Die Vorbereitungen für die Absicherung der Rootzone des Domain Name Systems mit dem Protokoll DNS Security Extensions (DNSSEC) gehen in die heiße Phase. Mittels der DNSSEC-Signaturen soll verhindert werden, dass DNS-Informationen auf dem Weg vom Absender zum Empfänger verändert werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

